# Honor View 20: all screen, no notch, and a 48MP camera



## editor (Dec 10, 2018)

Well this looks rather nice:




> The phone runs Huawei's Kirin 980 processor, and as such is an extremely speedy performer, with that chip's dual ISP able to make the most of the new Sony IMX586 sensor around the back. There's just a single camera on the back of the device, and Honor isn't going into specifics around technical details besides the sensor model itself. Based on holding the viewfinder preview, though, it didn't appear to have optical image stabilization. Nevertheless, it was able to general impressive 12-megapixel photos at both 1X and 2X zoom levels. (There's a separate option that'll allow you to spit out 48-megapixel JPEGs.)
> 
> Other specs will remain a mystery until the Chinese launch event later this month, but it's likely the internal hardware will closely match the Huawei Mate 20 Pro and Honor Magic 2. So expect something in the ballpark of 6GB of RAM and 64-128GB of storage. It's also unclear whether more exotic features like wireless charging and water resistance will make it across, but 40W Super Charging was confirmed at today's event.
> 
> The phone was running the latest EMUI 9 software based on Android 9.0 Pie, which looked almost identical to the software of the Magic 2. The only new software feature called out at today's pre-launch event was Link Turbo, a network-boosting feature that combines LTE and Wi-Fi for faster and more reliable connectivity.
















> Like the specs, the design and size of the View 20 were hidden away behind Honor's plastic case, but the phone appeared to be around the same size as the Mate 20 Pro, only with a flat display. It's a relatively large screen — not least because


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Here's a video review. It's one hell of a handset. Ad yes there is a headphone jack and no hideous 'notch.'










> The Honor View 20 delivers just about everything you could reasonably expect from a less expensive flagship phone, while benefiting from a design with more flair than its predecessor. With its unique shimmering back panel and hole-punch display, it also offers a glimpse of the future for significantly less than the competition.
> 
> There are a few things you still don't get in a less expensive flagship: true water resistance, wireless charging and a QHD display. But none of these are deal-breaking omissions, and it's tough to fault the overall package that Honor offers here. That's particularly true of the camera, which outperforms the OnePlus 6T and comes close to offering photos of the same quality of the Huawei Mate 20 Pro's main camera.



Oh - price is around £500 

Honor View20 review: Flagship performance and photography for a more palatable price


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

Specs!

*Honor View 20 specifications*
Display 6.4-inch 19.25:9 LCD (Full HD+)
Rear Cameras 48MP Sony IMX586, f/1.8 lens, 78 degree angle
3D TOF (time-of-flight) sensor
Front Camera 25MP in-screen camera
Processor Huawei Kirin 980
RAM 6GB / 8GB
Storage 128GB / 256GB
Battery 4,000mAh, 4.5V/5A Super Charging
Software Honor Magic UI, Android 9 Pie
Dual SIM Yes
Headphone jack Yes
Colors Red, Blue, Black
Water Resistance No IP Rating


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

And another


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks pretty decent. Shame there's no IP rating for water resistance but hey, mini headphone jack etc.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Looks pretty decent. Shame there's no IP rating for water resistance but hey, mini headphone jack etc.


It's half the price of the iPhone XS and does almost everything you could hope for off a phone. Even hardcore Apple fanboys must be finding it hard to keep on paying out more and more just to end up with a phone that really has no particular advantages over something that costs 50% less. Same applies to Samsung too, but at least they have that groovy curved glass and  a few more features.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 22, 2019)

I've got the 10......Its the slickest android device that I've ever had ... I've posted some photos in the current view thread


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm actually getting quite interested about this phone.





> Pricing for the base model, with 6GB of RAM and 128GB of storage, is marked at £499.99/€549.90 in France, Spain and parts of Europe / €569.90 Germany. The advanced model, with 8GB of RAM and 256GB storage and a custom design from fashion brand Moschino, will cost £579.99/€649.90.



Honor View 20 takes on Europe from €549, Honor Watch also announced | Pocketnow


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

At the very least it matches the iPhone's XS camera but for half the price 



> In the meantime, I’ve been testing the phone’s headline feature to see if 48 megapixels can make a meaningful difference in mobile photography.
> 
> In short, the answer is “yes.” Under the right conditions, this phone takes amazing photos with detail far beyond what I’d expect from a conventional mobile image sensor. But it does require a little experimentation to get the best results, and the ideal mode for each situation may not always be what you might assume.



The Honor View 20’s 48-megapixel camera is legit


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2019)

I would wait to see what others do with that new Sony sensor. The one review you posted was about comparing Apple v Magic on image processing software really, not comparing sensors. Also, it is going to take some lens to justify a 48MP sensor on that scale. Incredible what we can get our hands on for just £500 today.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 26, 2019)

This mornings view on the honor 10
Pan function with no stitching .
I paid £250  (sim free) for mine with a work discount	maybe the 30 will be my next upgrade   unless I drop this one down the u bend


----------

